# Grandmothers Pattern Book



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

Grandmothers pattern book is a wonderful site sending free knitting and crochet patterns into your email box every day


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you have a link where we can find the book?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

not very literate computer wise but I'm sure if you type grandmothers pattern book in your search engine it should come up


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

karwal said:


> Do you have a link where we can find the book?


I did a search for Grandmothers Pattern book and it came right up. Some very interesting patterns there.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's the link. http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty...great site


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks! great site!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice. Thank you for the link.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

What a neat site - thanks for sharing


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you. Very nice site. Lots of oldies but goodies and new ones too.


----------



## lynda peck (Apr 13, 2012)

hy my name is lynda peck my gmail is [email protected]


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Its not a book but a web site... they send me things in my e-mail all the time.. I love the mother daughter sweater set I am thinking of doing it... I signed up several months ago... in the news letters they send you 'themed' links and in the web site you can browes through dozens and dozens of pattern links.. its really a fun site to join and its free...


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks - fabulous site


Redwilley said:


> Here's the link. http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. Signed up for it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks I signed up


----------



## Buttons Galore (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a great site; I enjoyed wandering through some of the older patterns...especially the ones that combine knitting with embroidery or counted x-stitch. Nice in an old-fashioned way.


----------



## Buttons Galore (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this site. I enjoyed looking through many of the patterns in the baby section. The ones with embroidery or counted x-stitch details were very nice in an old-fashioned sort of way.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Wonderful site a lot of great patterns


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh that sounds good, thanks for posting.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and thanks for this great site. Wonderful older patterns..............


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

no site address attach


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you, I signed up right away!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you. Another good site. Signed up for the email patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

